# Oh dear god....



## Fredie (Jul 8, 2009)

Google is one step closer to taking over the world...


----------



## Departure Song (Jul 8, 2009)

I'll take them over Microsoft any day.


----------



## Vriska Serket (Jul 8, 2009)

> And they have to limit their ambitions. If you play computer games, do heavy-duty video or picture editing, or need any kind of specialized software, then you'll return to the shelves heaving with Microsoft powered PCs or Apple Macs.


Doesn't sound that great to me. :/


----------



## Departure Song (Jul 8, 2009)

PC gamers are tools and there is almost always an excellent (if not better) alternative to your favorite commercial program. This is precisely why Linux kicks so much ass.


----------



## Doctor Jimmy (Jul 8, 2009)

Cinderpelt said:


> Doesn't sound that great to me. :/


Google Chrome OS was made to be a fast and simple operating system for netbooks, which are mainly used for internet use and basic programs. Thus, a more complex operating system for a simple platform would be bloated and unnecessary (like Windows).



Departure Song said:


> PC gamers are tools









What did you just call me?


----------



## Skylands (Jul 8, 2009)

Fredie said:


> Google is one step closer to taking over the world...


It's true, they've tooken over YouTube and ruined it.


----------



## ignore_this_acct (Jul 9, 2009)

^I agree 500%

Why can't google be happy with just a browser and a search site.


----------



## fresh fruit for Adol (Jul 9, 2009)

Doctor Jimmy said:


> What did you just call me?


Nah, it's true.  The only reason I still use Windows, and not Linux, is because most of, if not all of the games I play don't support anything but XP, or Vista.  That and because I'm still living at home, and for some ass-backwards reason, as long as I'm living with my Mom, I'm not allowed a computer or laptop of my own, so I have to share with her and my sister until I leave for military.  But even then, I don't play any shitty or half-assed FPS games, so I wonder just how much of a PC gamer I am...

Seriously though, Google already has taken over the world, but regardless, I couldn't even give two shits about it.

I'll kill myself if Google starts making hardware.


----------



## Groudon (Jul 9, 2009)

I for one embrace our overlords at google.

ALL GLORY TO THE GOOGLE!


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 9, 2009)

Why should Google quit? They're marketing their stuff very well and making fuckloads of money. It's an ingenious businessplan.


----------



## Minish (Jul 9, 2009)

What's wrong with it? o_O
Most of the time people complain about Microsoft anyway.


----------



## Tarvos (Jul 9, 2009)

nothing yet, it's not out yet


----------



## Harlequin (Jul 9, 2009)

Pinestar said:


> ^I agree 500%
> 
> Why can't google be happy with just a browser and a search site.


£££ ($$$)


----------



## Dewgong (Jul 9, 2009)

this os is gonna suck, sorry


----------



## Abwayax (Jul 9, 2009)

Oh, great. A Google operating system. Who *didn't* expect this?

I wish them well, but I think I'll stick with Ubuntu for the time being.


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 10, 2009)

> Why can't google be happy with just a browser and a search site.


Because they're making money?

Also this doesn't really affect you unless you buy it, so what's there to complain about?


----------



## Fredie (Jul 10, 2009)

More news on it.



> Google said that the code for the Chrome OS would be open sourced in late 2009. Google said that the software will be free to download and use.


----------



## Departure Song (Jul 10, 2009)

ultraviolet said:


> Also this doesn't really affect you unless you buy it, so what's there to complain about?


When's the last time you _bought_ a Google product?


----------



## ultraviolet (Jul 11, 2009)

> When's the last time you _bought_ a Google product?


Sure, but it's not as if they're suddenly charging you to use Google.com or something. 
Matters even less now anyway if it's going to be open-source and free.


----------

